# Opera ballet Vlaanderen - opera's available to watch online



## Andrew Kenneth (Feb 17, 2018)

Opera Ballet Vlaanderen (Belgium) is now also making their productions available to watch on their website.

So far three opera's (La Juive, Parsifal & Rusalka) and two ballets (with music by Bach & Ravel) are available to watch.

https://operaballet.be/en/the-house/blog/enjoy-our-operas-and-ballets-from-your-living-room

They also mentioned that in the coming weeks more opera's will be added.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

It's only for die harts all regie theater productions.


----------

